# jefferson hunt campground



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

has anyone here camped at the jefferson hunt campground the one just east of pineview. I am just looking for somewhere close to home to take the rugrats next weekend


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> has anyone here camped at the jefferson hunt campground the one just east of pineview. I am just looking for somewhere close to home to take the rugrats next weekend


Jefferson Hunt CG has been closed most of the season because it's flooded with snakes and I can only imagine what else. :shock:

Recommend calling the Anderson Cove camp host office at 801-745-3215 as they also I believe oversee the camp hosts at Jefferson Hunt. :?

I do know a trip back the manager at Anderson Cove telling us Jefferson Hunt was closed because of flooding and a snake problem. -)O(-

Soooooooooooooooo......... :wink: :wink:


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Rattlesnakes?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Rattlesnakes?


Haven't a clue as to what type of snake...Anderson Cove CG manager just told us snakes and it was flooded...now mind, you that was almost a month ago.

If I wanted to camp at Pineview or someone asked about camping at PV...I'd camp at Anderson Cove hands down...Jefferson Hunt CG is in the low lying swampy type of area...and is not directly on PV whereas Anderscon Cove is. To include Anderson cove is much more developed IMHO... :wink: :wink:


----------

